# PNG mit Ebenen



## Shinzo (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgenden Thread hier im Forum gefunden.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/235827-per-script-alle-ebenen-als-png-speichern.html

Ich habe eine Trial Version von Photoshop CS und würde gerne unter "Datei->Skripten->Ebenen in Dateien exportieren" die PSD als PNG mit mehreren Ebenen abspeichern. Leider kann ich nicht PNG auswählen. Nur PDF, TIFF, JPEG, PDF, PSD

PNG ist leider nicht dabei.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Mit Photoshop kenn ich mich leider nicht so gut aus. Braucht man dafür ein Extra Script?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## fanste (1. Mai 2006)

Es kann auch einfach sein, dass dieses Format nicht in der Trialversion zugelassen ist.


----------



## hotschen (1. Mai 2006)

Der Link führt doch schon zur Lösung? Hast du es denn damit mal probiert? Das Script muss man seperat starten, nicht direkt in PS.


----------



## Shinzo (1. Mai 2006)

Der erstellt mir alle Ebenen einzeln, als PNG-Dateien.

Ich will aber EINE Datei mit allen Ebenen als PNG haben.

Das hab ich ausprobiert:


```
Dim appref, docref, docref2, i, pngSaveOptions, pfad,currentHistory 
Set appref = CreateObject("Photoshop.Application")

'**********Hier den Speicherpfad angeben*************
pfad="C:\temp"
'****************************************************

If appref.Documents.count<>0 Then
	Set docref=appref.ActiveDocument
Else
	MsgBox "Erst eine Datei öffnen!"
	WScript.Quit
End If

Set pngSaveOptions = CreateObject("Photoshop.PNGSaveOptions")

For i=1 To docref.artlayers.count
	docref.artlayers(i).visible=False
Next

For i=1 To docref.ArtLayers.count
	appref.activedocument=docref
	Set currentHistory = docref.activehistorystate
	docref.ArtLayers(i).visible=True
	docref.activelayer=docref.ArtLayers(i)
	docref.artlayers.add
	docref.mergevisiblelayers
	docref.Selection.Selectall
 	docref.Selection.copy
	docref.ActiveHistoryState = currentHistory
	docref.ArtLayers(i).visible=False
	Set docref2=appref.Documents.add (docref.Width, docref.height, docref.Resolution, docref.artlayers(i).name & ".png",,3)
  	docref2.paste
  	docref2.Trim 0
 	docref2.saveas pfad,pngSaveOptions
 	docref2.close
Next
```


----------



## hotschen (1. Mai 2006)

PNG kennt auch keine Ebenen. Ebenen kannst du nur im Format *.psd oder *.tif (und sicherlich auch noch ein paar weniger gebräuchliche) mitspeichern. Bei allen anderen Formaten werden die Ebenen auf eine reduziert und dann gespeichert.


----------



## Shinzo (1. Mai 2006)

Dann kann das wohl nur Gimp.


----------



## hotschen (1. Mai 2006)

Ich denke mal, da wirst du auch mir Gimp wenig Erfolg haben. Ich glaube Fireworks kann PNG mit Ebenen speichern, die Ebenen lassen sich dann aber auch nicht mit anderen Programmen anzeigen, da das wohl ein gesondertes Format ist.


----------



## Gast170816 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch gehört, das PNG Ebenen kann... nun die entscheidende Frage: Verarbeiten kann das letztlich aber wohl nur Photoshop (hatte da jedenfalls wo eine Anleitung ergoogelt)... könnte man dieses PNG auch in GIMP öffnen und die Ebenen bearbeiten?

...der Thread ist ja uralt, vielleicht funktioniert das mittlerweile mit GIMP oder einem anderen Gratisprogramm?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juli 2011)

Das PNG-Dateiformat *mit* Ebenen ist das Standard-Format von Adobe Fireworks.
Gewissermaßen das, was in Photoshop die PSD-Datei ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Gast170816 (27. Juli 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank. Also nix mit in GIMP bearbeiten oder in anderen Open-Source-Grafikprogrammen?!


----------

